# I play D&D



## Yawbug_Bug (Dec 4, 2002)

I've played D&D for about 12 years now but 3rd since Jan of 01.
What's up freak-show.  where some E-mail man.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 5, 2002)

Uh.

What are you trying to say?


----------



## Joker (Dec 17, 2002)

I think that's obvious.  He's telling us that an electron has a negative charge of 1.6 times 10^-6 coulombs.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 19, 2002)

LOL!


----------



## Kamard (Dec 20, 2002)

Joker said:
			
		

> *I think that's obvious.  He's telling us that an electron has a negative charge of 1.6 times 10^-6 coulombs. *





Ohhhhh yeah.. I forgot to carry the 3.


----------

